
Massive International BitTorrent Raid: Where Will We Download Mad Men Now? - jacquesm
http://www.fastcompany.com/1687487/14-country-police-force-stages-massive-anti-piracy-raid-where-will-we-download-mad-men-now
======
sp332
I have never seen a FastCompany article that was so flat-out, factually wrong.
This was not a raid against torrent sites. This was aimed at The Scene, which
is completely different (even somewhat antagonistic) from torrent-based
sharing. This might slow down pre-release movie leaks, but it's not going to
have an effect on the trivially-piratable stuff like TV shows.

